# ~* Froch-Mack / DeMarco-Broner / Viloria-Marquez RbR! *~ WAR Cobra!



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Yafai wins by 1st round stoppage from a lovely bodyshot, Cardle fight starting now...



I won't be doing RbR updates, just starting the thread.


:wales


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@Meast


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

:ibutt :ibutt :ibutt


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Just for you, Pabs.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Oh _you_.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Cardle looks poor at closing the show, his man has been ready to go for 2 rounds. Otherwise impressive.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@chatty,
*@GazOC*,
@Jasper Simone,
@Mr.Gilfoid,
@ScouseLeader


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Cardle showing soon nice things. Needs to be stopping him now though.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Not much of a KO ratio either, I know he'll have been in shorter format fights but still most prospects with a decent punch tend to stop more than that.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

What time does Froch-Mack kick off?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> What time does Froch-Mack kick off?


About 10 I think dude.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> What time does Froch-Mack kick off?


Programme finishes 11:30 so maybe around 10? (Guess!)


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Is it me or has Cardle been affected by the shots he's taken?


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Cardle starting to finally get through with some consistency now, this should be when he closes the show really. He's kind of getting the dude in trouble and then letting him off the hook and falling into clinches again. He slows up as if he's some kind of precise finisher, but yeah..............


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Cardle's balance is all over the place too.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Bryn said:


> About 10 I think dude.





GazOC said:


> Programme finishes 11:30 so maybe around 10? (Guess!)


Cheers lads, solid night of boxing overall.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Never been impressed by Cardle tbg and I'm not tonight. This blown up super flyweight is making things awkward but he really should be getting rid of fighters like this. And Aguilar has had some success of his own.


----------



## Jasper Simone (Jun 7, 2012)

Not impressed with Cardle at all here.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Nick whatever his name just has zero charisma. Shit craic.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

This bloke really wants a cuddle.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

:lol: Ladies.....ladies.....ladies and......ladies and gentle....ladies...


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Cheers lads, solid night of boxing overall.


Great nights boxing but I've got to take the knock after the UK card. Up early in the morning.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Fucking crimetime. Not even HD.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> :lol: Ladies.....ladies.....ladies and......ladies and gentle....ladies...


He had a little wobble on the intro as well.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

does anyone fancy doing the live rbr for front page - need to know by 21:10 as I'm heading out in a min and would need to amend permissions (unless you're a mod/admin).


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

No chance.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> No chance.


This is more advanced than grass roots... Soz.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

You nurture the roots and then the rest takes care of itself, Jay.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

:bart


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

I *should* be OK to do a write up at the end of the fight but, due to the unpredictability of the delivery method by which I'm viewing the fight, if anyone else wants to have a go then that might be better. Just in case?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Is Jim Watt aware he says full credit every round of every fight ever? Does he think its like a memorable quote or does he genuinely have some form of alzheimers?


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Solid debut for Smith. Full credit to both fighters.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Fucking hell!! Watt said "full credit" twice while I was typing out that last post. Well spotted Flash!


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

What's the story of Smith's 'Autism' on his waistband?

Good first fight for Smith.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Callum "Autism" Smith, future world champion.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bellew's eyes frighten me.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I do like Bellew, seems a top bloke. He's proper emotional though.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

He's like Teeto on speed.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

That sounded too close to 'The Bummer' Tony Bellew.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Argentinian in there an that. I'm just saying.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

"Why has he never left Argentina though?"

Replace Argentina with Britain and the same can be asked of Bellew...................

Bolonti wins the entrance music battle anyways, TUNE.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Argentinian in there an that. I'm just saying.


:lol: Sorry?


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

What time do the interesting fights actually start?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Been doing well with boxers recently, you never know.

Final eliminator for a world title. Here we go again.

UNLEASH THE MARAVILLA


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

ScouseLeader said:


> What time do the interesting fights actually start?


Bellew on now, Froch on at about 10:30.


----------



## davez (Jul 16, 2012)

Tony Bellew is on now...


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Bellew on now, Froch on at about 10:30.


Cheers.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

ScouseLeader said:


> What time do the interesting fights actually start?


About 4 am


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Think the ref has throat cancer.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Someone get Victor some cough drops.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

...This is a pretty good Sergio impression to be fair.


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

That guy landed a couple of really good shots I thought.

But obviously Bellew is in control.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Tony eats a solid 1-2 and a solid left hook in the 1st.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Bolonti looks better than i expected but still Bellew 10-8 without any trouble


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Back of the head.


----------



## Michael300 (Nov 15, 2012)

I love the intensity of Bellew


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

How is he doing 'a decent job of protecting himself' if he's getting nailed with every right hand?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

When Bellew attacks he COMPLETELY disregards defence. Also, some of these hooks are very telegraphed, he's trying too hard to take this guy out. Needs to box and let it come.


----------



## Michael300 (Nov 15, 2012)

Bellew is looking really sharp


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

If Bellew doesn't take him out soon I fear he might gas quite a bit. He's forcing a lot of his work here.

EDIT: Well-timed Tony................


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Cut Bellew really badly. Like a knife slash.


----------



## Michael300 (Nov 15, 2012)

Nasty cut on Bellew, caused by a good counter punch


----------



## Michael300 (Nov 15, 2012)

10 9 Bellew, but alot closer


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

When you're so drained from making weight then cuts happen alot more easily.


----------



## Michael300 (Nov 15, 2012)

How things can change with a punch!

Thats why I love this sport.

That cut is pretty bad, this guy is TOUGH, not quite so positive for Tony at the moment


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

What a weird cut.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bolonti TKO 6 Bellew


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

that cut looks bad 30-25


----------



## Michael300 (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm starting to get a bad feeling about this one.........:stonk


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bryn said:


> What a weird cut.


Looks like a third eyebrow.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Sheeeeeeeeeeesh, cut looks pretty nasty. Punch that caused it was nice.



Bryn said:


> Also, some of these hooks are very telegraphed


I agree, I actually think he telegraphs almost all of his work at times. You can kind of see it in his shoulders, he tightens his stance before he lets left hooks go and widens it when he's looking for those long right hands.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Watt:"Our refs are homers".


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

This is England! They won't stop Bellew.


----------



## Michael300 (Nov 15, 2012)

Isn't it so much better watching the boxing without that **** Craney! :happy


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Bellew seems to be blowing a bit, he should still have this in the bag though.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

40-34 but that cut really looks bad, he needs to stop bolonti soon i reckon


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Bolonti TKO 6 Bellew


:lol:


----------



## Michael300 (Nov 15, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Looks like a third eyebrow.


Maybe its his tribute to Movember?!


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

This commentary is awful


----------



## Michael300 (Nov 15, 2012)

JamieC said:


> 40-34 but that cut really looks bad, he needs to stop bolonti soon i reckon


Spot on Jamie.

I wouldn't be worrying at all if it were not for the cut, but this guy looks tough and Tony keeps getting caught with sharp counters.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@Michael300 :happy


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

50-43 tony can handle this guy as long as that cut doesnt get worse


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

Tricky call for bomber now, he can easily take it to a points win and it's probably the best plan. That cut could easily be torn open if he trades and gets caught, it's not fair to moan at him if he's cautious now.


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

What I don't get is why this greaseball doesn't just go for it? He might as well, got nothing to lose. Why not try and open up the cut?


----------



## Michael300 (Nov 15, 2012)

Have you spotted the guy with the lower half of Wicky Hattons face to the left of Eddie?!


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Getting proper boring in there now.


----------



## Michael300 (Nov 15, 2012)

Bryn said:


> @Michael300 :happy


Evening Bryn!

Its been a while :yep


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

60-52 Bellew. It seems Bolonti's ambition is calming a bit so if Bellew can keep this up he should be safe, but the ref just went to the corner, worrying


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Bellew looks 2 divisions bigger in there. Bolonti should use that left hook that has worked for him previously.


----------



## Michael300 (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm disappointed Sky aren't making more of the 'friendship' between Bellew and Froch.

Haven't they sparred together?

If only Sky would mention it..............


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Is that Robin Williams with Dermot O Leary in the crowd?


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

70-61 Bellew. No danger whilst the Argie seems content to let TB do as he pleases, wheres the aggression from Bolonti?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Fucking hell, have a go mate. You can only miss.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Don't think we've had a single clinch. Seems neither fighter wants it on the inside. :lol:


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Michael300 said:


> I'm disappointed Sky aren't making more of the 'friendship' between Bellew and Froch.
> 
> Haven't they sparred together?
> 
> If only Sky would mention it..............


:lol:


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

80-70 Bellew. Argie's happy to see it out it seems


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

For someone who seemed so intense before the fight, Bolonti hasn't made the most concerted of efforts since the bell rang. It's not like he hasn't had any success, he's throwing sparingly but he's landing here and there. Or did, at least. Needs to go for broke at some point over the next few rounds.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Odds on Frank slating Tony next week?:think


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Tony: "You can't see his belly button!"


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

90-79 Bellew. Bellew has this wrapped up, would like to see him stop this guy but Bolonti looks a slippery customer


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Bolonti is such a bore


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

:conf


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

100-88 Bellew. More success for Bellew, but not much coming back


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

At least we know Bellew is in good shape.


----------



## Michael300 (Nov 15, 2012)

I'd like to see Bellew up it here and try and finish him.

I understand why he adopted more of a safety approach because of the cut, bit finishing line on sight now and he must be a mile a head on points.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

What are Bellew's excuses going to be for this performance? (I don't think he needs any, but I think he will make a few.)


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Great to see one of our contenders in with a real solid test to show what he's made of. Brilliant matchmaking from Eddie - Bellew has been given a chance to shine against a top quality opponent in a real 50-50 fight.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

110-97 Bellew. Bit of coasting, no need for risktaking, Bolonti will see this out


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> What are Bellew's excuses going to be for this performance? (I don't think he needs any, but I think he will make a few.)


Cut. I guarantee it


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Blame it on the blues, Tony.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

JamieC said:


> Cut. I guarantee it


Aye. Bare in mind he said he would essentially steamroll this guy, where is the urgency?


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

120-106 Tony Bellew, did what he had to do


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Aye. Bare in mind he said he would essentially steamroll this guy, where is the urgency?


youre right he did, but he'll say he didnt want to take the risk after the cut and thats fair enough i guess, but thought he could have stopped the guy


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Aye. Get Froch on.


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Bellew didn't look spectacular but to put it in perspective he did win like every single round with a couple of knockdowns against a guy who didn't let his hands go at all or leave himself open. Then you've got to factor in a pretty nasty cut (dealt with commendably well by Bellew's corner) and I think it's a good showing against a guy who obviously wasn't all that but clearly knew his way round a ring.

B+


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

120-106, the fight slowed right down after about midway.


----------



## Michael300 (Nov 15, 2012)

Although I think the cut probably affected Bellew's performance I don't know if it actually affected how the fight would end.

That was one tough hombre and I think it would most likely have gome to points regardless.


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Aye. Bare in mind he said he would essentially steamroll this guy, where is the urgency?


A little harsh he was trying to until the cut,he backed off a little which we understandable.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

ScouseLeader said:


> Bellew didn't look spectacular but to put it in perspective he did win like every single round with a couple of knockdowns against a guy who didn't let his hands go at all or leave himself open. Then you've got to factor in a pretty nasty cut (dealt with commendably well by Bellew's corner) and I think it's a good showing against a guy who obviously wasn't all that but clearly knew his way round a ring.
> 
> B+


A fair assessment. :good


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Charliebigspuds said:


> A little harsh he was trying to until the cut,he backed off a little which we understandable.


I can understand that, but he said alot before this fight and even in the 12th when he knew his cut was fine and he had a massive lead on the scorecard he still did hardly anything.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

That cut. :err


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

That cut looks brutal.


----------



## Michael300 (Nov 15, 2012)

*Hopefully not another Sakio Bika up next!*

I was thinking about the comparisons between Carl's win against Bute and Joe's against Lacy.

Do you remember how everyone was so in love with Joe after his performance and in his next fight he was given the big sell by ITV?

He then fought Sakio Bika in a real stinker, it didn't go all Joe's way either.

Well here is Carl and he is the golden boy at the moment; I don't know much about Mack but wouldn't it be an interesting parallel if the fight tonight didn't quite go as smoothly as it should?

(I hope it does go ok though, I'm a big fan of Carl's!).


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

ScouseLeader said:


> Bellew didn't look spectacular but to put it in perspective he did win like every single round with a couple of knockdowns against a guy who didn't let his hands go at all or leave himself open. Then you've got to factor in a pretty nasty cut (dealt with commendably well by Bellew's corner) and I think it's a good showing against a guy who obviously wasn't all that but clearly knew his way round a ring.
> 
> B+


Co-sign.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

co-co sign. Hard to blame Bellew after that cut. Got through the 9 rounds with the win.


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

I think Froch is going to stop Mack tonight.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Bellew a badman


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Yusuf Mack... Sky's attempts at selling this as a competitive fight are hilarious. It's an appalling fight, regardless of whether Froch deserves a break after such a tough schedule.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Ilesey said:


> I think Froch is going to stop Mack tonight.


No doubt, Mack's durability is one of his biggest weaknesses. His boxing skills are solid, but the chin should let him down mid rounds.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Anyone else hate that retarded 'who are ya!' shit? Reminds me of a bunch of spastic football fans.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Change my avatar back whoever did that. That's not even funny


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

I thought Mack outboxed Cloud before his poor chin let him succumb to the power punches.

I think Froch will just mow him down in about 5 rounds to be honest.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Stop changing my avatar it's gay as fuck


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

What a gay entrance tune from Froch.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Teeto said:


> Stop changing my avatar it's gay as fuck


Commie Cunt :-(


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

A fucking Stalin avatar? :-(


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I LOVE YOU CARL FROCH.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Admin <<<<<<<

Thankfully the moderators here are actually fit for purpose.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Admin <<<<<<<
> 
> Thankfully the moderators here are actually fit for purpose.


:deal

GRASS ROOTS


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Stay classy Nottingham


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

:lol: Someone forget the tape?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Froch bringing in the Hatton crowd.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

wait... what?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

IT'S YUSAF MACK, THE USA NATIONAL ANTHEM


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Sumone dun fucked up!

Froch's fans are wankers btw.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Brother Naz? oh fuck.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

They dragging this shit out...it's gone 11 for Pete's sake.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Yusuf Mack... Sky's attempts at selling this as a competitive fight are hilarious. It's an appalling fight, regardless of whether Froch deserves a break after such a tough schedule.


It works though mate. Not trying to sound elitist but 90% of the people watching that fight are general sports fans and don't know any better.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Just fire the MC already.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> They dragging this shit out...it's gone 11 for Pete's sake.


Still up at 11pm on a Saturday? Gangsta!!!


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Commie Cunt :-(


That wasn't me that made it into Stalin mate, admins fucking with me, repressing me


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Fights over.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

GazOC said:


> It works though mate. Not trying to sound elitist but 90% of the people watching that fight are general sports fans and don't know any better.


I know, I know. 

Mack has been dreadful so far. Chinny, no power, limited...


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Teeto said:


> That wasn't me that made it into Stalin mate, admins fucking with me, repressing me


:lol: Sound lad.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Still up at 11pm on a Saturday? Gangsta!!!


Some of us have garden centres to visit on a Sunday morning, Gareth.


----------



## Michael300 (Nov 15, 2012)

Mack has no punch resistance!

Froch looks f**king mean as hell!


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Mack just cant handle the power, its over a s a contest now.


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

This isn't gonna last too long.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

This fight is fun.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Let's just say what it is: Mack isn't very good. Froch should stop this guy. No excuses if he doesn't


----------



## Michael300 (Nov 15, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Admin <<<<<<<
> 
> Thankfully the moderators here are actually fit for purpose.


:happy It is sooooooooo much better on here!

Its great being on a forum with adults.

Loving it guys, thanks to you all.


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

This has been a pretty underwhelming night of boxing.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Dreadful fight.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Sky should do a bit of research before they say Mack's featherfisted though.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Froch is a fucking savage.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Mack just KO'd himself.........by missing a punch.



Michael300 said:


> :happy It is sooooooooo much better on here!
> 
> Its great being on a forum with adults.
> 
> Loving it guys, thanks to you all.


You know it, man. Hopefully more like-minded people get on board. All this place is lacking is activity really.



Charliebigspuds said:


> This has been a pretty underwhelming night of boxing.


Things heat up later.:deal


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Not often you see Froch stop a man with a body shot, not his most oft used weapon. Good quick knockout anyways, wouldn't have expected anything different.


----------



## Michael300 (Nov 15, 2012)

Great body punches, best I've ever seen him throw.


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Great shot. Froch did exactly what was expected of him; didn't make it any harder than he had to, did what he does best and dispatched Mack in style.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Dreadful fight.


Come on Francis. :lol:

It serves a purpose, it's to stay busy, you know that.

Jim Watt: "ATLEAST a couple a ribs broken." :lol:


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Was an AMAZING left to the body though. Full power.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Dreadful fight.


What did you expect?


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Carl Froch would do the light heavyweights in I reckon, he could have that division.


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Definitely a couple of broken ribs tho. Jim watt can personally guarantee that. 

Bring on DeMarco-Broner.


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Kicked his fuggin ass. As expected but impressive nonetheless.


----------



## Michael300 (Nov 15, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Mack just KO'd himself.........by missing a punch.
> 
> You know it, man. Hopefully more like-minded people get on board. *All this place is lacking is activity really.*
> 
> Things heat up later.:deal


Just think Field of Dreams mate, "Build it and they will come"................... :bbb


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> What did you expect?





Bryn said:


> Come on Francis. :lol:
> 
> It serves a purpose, it's to stay busy, you know that.
> 
> Jim Watt: "ATLEAST a couple a ribs broken." :lol:


I have no problem with a stay-busy fight, but that was completely underwhelming. Mack was shit at 168, shit at 175, and shit tonight. Let's not have the hyperbole about some great performance, let's just say Froch did exactly what was expected of him. He smashed the shit out of a low-level fighter.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Love Froch.

Fucking shitting on Mack, leave him alone.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Froch is a remarkably smart and intelligent guy for a dude who welcomes being a punchbag


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh fuck off, Eddie. You could have Froch fight Ward in a 5'x5' ring in Carl's back garden and he'll still handle him.


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

I do like Frochs mixed metaphors and moans about minor delays, bet he's a nightmare in the queue in argos. 


No way is Ward coming to Nottingham, it has to be Kessler now. Froch looked at his most confident that i've seen him tonight.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

That Ward tweet gave me tingles


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm turning this off. I fucking hate Sky's coverage. Useless bunch of cunts.


----------



## Michael300 (Nov 15, 2012)

Great after fight interview, the guy is pure class.

I love the ten little black book thing, brilliant pro.


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Really want to see the Kessler rematch. That would be a really good fight.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Dave said:


> I do like Frochs mixed metaphors and moans about minor delays, bet he's a nightmare in the queue in argos.


I would love to see him meet Karl Pilkington.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Andre S.O.G. Ward ‏@andreward
Question: Why do I HAVE TO rematch Froch in the UK?? #IWonTheFirstOne Talk to me UK!!

Andre S.O.G. Ward ‏@andreward
Froch said he wasn't himself when we fought, because he was HOME SICK


----------



## Michael300 (Nov 15, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Oh fuck off, Eddie. You could have Froch fight Ward in a 5'x5' ring in Carl's back garden and he'll still handle him.


I agree mate.

I really like Froch, pure class.

But Ward is special, a league above, nothing will change that.



dftaylor said:


> I'm turning this off. I fucking hate Sky's coverage. Useless bunch of cunts.


Bring back BOXNATION!!!!!!


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Froch is made for Ward, he can waste as many other SMWs as he can but nothing will change that. I'm just praying for Kessler in a stadium in the summer.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

am i the only one that thinks froch could beat andre ward? (note not saying would, just could) This is boxnig, stranger things have happened than the number 2 in the division beating the number 1, andre ward is not unbeatable, nobody is


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Froch is a fucking savage.





ScouseLeader said:


> Really want to see the Kessler rematch. That would be a really good fight.


Yeah, was quality the first time round. All this nonsense about fighting ward again and winning cos it's in Nottingham, I don't wanna see that.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> I have no problem with a stay-busy fight, but that was completely underwhelming. Mack was shit at 168, shit at 175, and shit tonight. Let's not have the hyperbole about some great performance, let's just say Froch did exactly what was expected of him. He smashed the shit out of a low-level fighter.


Fair enough, I wouldnt call Mack shit though. Ive seen him box well against some good fighters, but its always been his chin which as let him down, especially from the mid way stage onwards.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

did anything happen that you didn't expect?


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> I would love to see him meet Karl Pilkington.


haha, that really tickled! I love them both but i'd snap up a ppv showing them just chatting about lifes admin errors.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

JamieC said:


> am i the only one that thinks froch could beat andre ward?


Man I hope so, otherwise humanity has went down the shitter.

If you mean could as in anything is possible such as David haye could theoretically beat prime mike Tyson and that David Cameron could end poverty then yeah froch could beat ward, but anything more than that, no, you're mad.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Fair enough, I wouldnt call Mack shit though. Ive seen him box well against some good fighters, but its always been his chin which as let him down, especially from the mid way stage onwards.


I've never seen him beat a good, prime fighter. Johnson and Cloud tuned him up convincingly enough to let me know there was no way he'd beat a better fighter than either of those guys in Froch.

No issue with Carl getting a break, but you'd have sworn this was equal to the Bute win, the way Sky's idiots were going on.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

JamieC said:


> am i the only one that thinks froch could beat andre ward? (note not saying would, just could) This is boxnig, stranger things have happened than the number 2 in the division beating the number 1, andre ward is not unbeatable, nobody is


In theory, yes, if Froch lands a perfectly timed shot that Ward doesn't see, and Froch follows up with hard, accurate shots and doesn't give the American time to tie up. But the chances of that perfect storm happening seem slim. Also, factor in that Ward's hand had been injured and he still schooled Froch for 9/12 rounds.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Brutal showing by Froch. Mack was in over his head, couldn't take Carl's punches at all. _Beautiful_ combo to close the show.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> I've never seen him beat a good, prime fighter. Johnson and Cloud tuned him up convincingly enough to let me know there was no way he'd beat a better fighter than either of those guys in Froch.
> 
> *No issue with Carl getting a break, but you'd have sworn this was equal to the Bute win, the way Sky's idiots were going on*.


Agreed, they were definitely on his nuts big time tonight, but I suppose a lot of that praise and recognition is years overdue for the Cobra to :good


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Mack is an alright fighter, not much better than a dude at around B-level with a solid skill-set but poor durability. Has a decent win against Chris Henry and has been relatively competitive in the majority of his losses. Tonight is the worst he's been beaten but at the same time I'm not quite sure if it's worthy of the reaction Sky have had to it, you'd swear he'd taken out another Bute-esque kind of opponent here.

Agree with those suggesting Kessler, that'd be ideal.



Teeto said:


> Man I hope so, otherwise humanity has went down the shitter.


:lol:


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

No point in a Bute rematch. Froch would stamp out any ability that Bute has left.

He looked horrible against Grachev.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Teeto said:


> Man I hope so, otherwise humanity has went down the shitter.
> 
> If you mean could as in anything is possible such as David haye could theoretically beat prime mike Tyson and that David Cameron could end poverty then yeah froch could beat ward, but anything more than that, no, you're mad.





dftaylor said:


> In theory, yes, if Froch lands a perfectly timed shot that Ward doesn't see, and Froch follows up with hard, accurate shots and doesn't give the American time to tie up. But the chances of that perfect storm happening seem slim. Also, factor in that Ward's hand had been injured and he still schooled Froch for 9/12 rounds.


Youre right in that Ward beat froch in 9 out of 12 rounds, but Froch was starting to get involved, and Ward can never hurt Froch but Froch can hurt Ward, Froch also seems a bit better at getting inside and landing shots from out of range, and i dont think its impossible he beats Ward, it's a match I'd like to see after Kessler for sure.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

I thought Ward stung Froch quite a few times early on.


----------



## AntG (Nov 16, 2012)

Great finish by Carl.

That Nicaraguan who Cardle fought was a weird one, I thought he was going to get DQ'd at some point.

The Bellew fight surprised me, looking at Bolontis record I thought we were going to have another Brook-Saldivia on our hands but he turned out to be a really awkward opponent even if he offered nothing offensively.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Froch likes time, Ward was working and altering the distance while Carl was trying to set up attacks. Can't see that changing.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

JamieC said:


> Youre right in that Ward beat froch in 9 out of 12 rounds, but Froch was starting to get involved, and Ward can never hurt Froch but Froch can hurt Ward, Froch also seems a bit better at getting inside and landing shots from out of range, and i dont think its impossible he beats Ward, it's a match I'd like to see after Kessler for sure.


Don't do this mate.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Teeto said:


> Don't do this mate.


:lol:

So harsh. But picking Froch to beat Ward is just ignoring the significant styles advantages Ward will always have. Gaz pointed out the main issue, Ward's control of range. But then there's the fact Ward can spoil, defend, attack and move all within a matter of about ten seconds. He's a very complete fighter.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Teeto said:


> Don't do this mate.





dftaylor said:


> :lol:
> 
> So harsh. But picking Froch to beat Ward is just ignoring the significant styles advantages Ward will always have. Gaz pointed out the main issue, Ward's control of range. But then there's the fact Ward can spoil, defend, attack and move all within a matter of about ten seconds. He's a very complete fighter.


im not saying Froch will win Ward holds lots of advantages, but in Bute and again tonight (cant really gauge anything tonight) Froch showed a bit more urgency and more effectiveness up close. Ward is not unbeatable, he spoils up close but gets his own hands free and thats his main asset against Froch imo, he frustrates him up close and doesnt let him get anything off, but towards the end Froch did have limited success, its not impossible he has more success next time, and he hits harder than Darnell Boone. Not a likely win, but a possible one, and if Ward stays at SMW he may as well take it


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

I never thought of it that way Jamie. Its hard to see what Wards options are at 168. He's beaten everyone who he's willing to fight bar Bute and even his stock is down after Froch demolished him. Froch may be the only decent, sellable fight for him at 168. 

How about Ward-Pavlik, poor fight but I can see it getting signed, and Froch-Kessler II in the Spring and then Ward vs. Froch/ Kessler in the summer? Bute can lose to the winner.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> I never thought of it that way Jamie. Its hard to see what Wards options are at 168. He's beaten everyone who he's willing to fight bar Bute and even his stock is down after Froch demolished him. Froch may be the only decent, sellable fight for him at 168.
> 
> How about Ward-Pavlik, poor fight but I can see it getting signed, and Froch-Kessler II in the Spring and then Ward vs. Froch/ Kessler in the summer? Bute can lose to the winner.


i think Ward Pavlik will probably be nailed on, they'll try and match Kessler vs Froch II as a road to redemption style fight, and paint both of their first fights with Ward as much closer than they were, winner gets a rematch and chance to "right the wrongs" or whatever, then Ward says if he wins he moves up to fight Dawson/Pascal at 175 and then starts cleaning up there and maybe cruiser one day?


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

@GazOC Ward-Pavlik is pretty close to being signed apparently, has been mooted for a while but stories here and there in the last few days suggest it's pretty close.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

I guess they'll sell the fight OK on Pavliks name. 

I think cruiser will be a step too far, Ward doesn't seem to have the frame to get past 175 to me. I'm sure making that statement will come back to bite me in the arse though!


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Wealthtv has started for anyone interested in midget boxing


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

My ears are tingling............


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Pabby said:


> My ears are tingling............


I'm hoping to get my 99 cents worth tonight!


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

'Tis a shame this couldn't entice any bigger networks. Arguably the best fight of the weekend and it's on Wealth TV? C'mon son...........


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Pabby said:


> 'Tis a shame this couldn't entice any bigger networks. Arguably the best fight of the weekend and it's on Wealth TV? C'mon son...........


I'm a bit surprised Lennon is announcing tonight. It'll have to be very special card to beat the one they did a few weeks ago when they covered the Bute fight.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

@Pabby Whenever asked about Pavlik, Robert Garcia says, "It's gonna be big". If its big, Froch should be the one, but they been wanting Ward and it looks like they'll get what asked for...


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Big upset here by Jonothan bank's...guess that's another American hope gone wrong.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Chocolatito is under way. Threw next to nothing over the first two minutes, catching a lot of Estrada's shots on his arms but stepped it up over thelast third of the round and already appeared to have his man in a bit of bother.



Mr.Gilfoid said:


> I'm a bit surprised Lennon is announcing tonight. It'll have to be very special card to beat the one they did a few weeks ago when they covered the Bute fight.


Yeah he does quite a few Latino cards from what I've seen, is a Gonzalez fan too.



allenko1 said:


> @Pabby Whenever asked about Pavlik, Robert Garcia says, "It's gonna be big". If its big, Froch should be the one, but they been wanting Ward and it looks like they'll get what asked for...


Yeah I get the impression they'll be happy with Pavlik as he's a relatively "big" name whilst still not posing much of a threat. If at all. It'll do as a kind of marking-time bout I guess, at least I hope that's what they'll use it for.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

2nd round KO by Johnathan Banks!


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Estrada is using all of the ring, he's moving quite well at times and not allowing Gonzalez to set, but he can't sustain it and whenever he's forced to stand his ground he's being punished for it as Chocolatito unleashes a lot of combinations on him.

Commentators keep calling him "Ramón" instead of Roman. It is quite irritating.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

They're calling him "Ramón Garcia" now? The shit?

But yeah, this fight is pretty awesome, Estrada is throwing right back now and has a chin on him to say the least.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Fairly even first round here between Broner and Demarco, slight edge to wee B. Demarco is finding the target more than I thought he would early though.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Urgh Wealth TV is going haywire for me, looks like I'll have to catch up with the end of Gonzalez-Estrada and the entirety of Marquez-Viloria.:-( Shame, has been a great fight. Hopefully G-Brones will make up for it, Larry Merchant has already awkwardly been caught out by Breast Cancer Awareness I see.

JAB & BARK BABY!

A-B-C-D-E-F-BRONER-H-I-J-K-L-M-N-O-P-Q-R-S-T-U-V-W-X-Y-Z


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Demarco came back with a decent third after clearly losing the second. Opened up with far more activity. He's still a sitting duck for most of Broner's shots though.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Apparently Gonzalez-Estrada has maintained it's intensity/sustained action. For such a tremendous offensive fighter, Chocolatito is still there to be hit. He either makes for decimations of the opposition or just great action fights.

Meanwhile things are heating up in Atlantic City, bit of a war breaking out on the inside.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Demarco is getting beaten to a pulp here, he literally cant dodge a shot from Broner, his lack of defense and terrible game plan of fighting inside with Broner is killing him right now.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Wow, brilliant offensive display from Broner in that round, his combinations were ridiculously precise there. His right hand has been excellent when he's not using that stupid pull-counter he tries to emulate Floyd with.

Of course, DeMarco's face-first method of defending himself aids G-Brones greatly.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Jab. BARK. Right hand. BARK. Hook. BARK. Uppercut. BARK.

PUNCH & BARK BABY


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Demarco is finished, he hasn't an ounce of power in his shots and is just target practice for Broner's accurate shots to the head and body. Broners work downstairs has paid off big time.


----------



## sg-85 (Jun 21, 2012)

Demarco got alot of heart


----------



## sg-85 (Jun 21, 2012)

What a beating. Ricky burns better move up another division if he knows whats good for him.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Target practice, baby. Brush mah hurr.

:broner


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Good finish from Broner, and a great performance. He just systematically broke down one of the toughest hardest hitting fighters in the division, and did most of it on the inside. His power and speed was excellent, combinations were quality and his work to the body is something serious. He's impressed me a lot tonight. He's answered many of the questions asked of him and is definitely the best fighter in this division now.

Too much heart and not enough brain cost Demarco tonight, he had no gameplan and no defense against Broner's onslaught. Hope this beating doesn't affect him too much.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Target practice, baby. Brush mah hurr.
> 
> :broner


Fuck me this shit gets on my nerves :lol:


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

''Shake'em, bake'em, cook'em, and eat'em..........................no ****."

:rofl

BRUSH IT.

:broner


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Ricky Burns would get smashed on this showing btw, he'd best stay away from Broner if he wants to keep his title's


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Jab. BARK. Right hand. BARK. Hook. BARK. Uppercut. BARK.
> 
> PUNCH & BARK BABY


Yet Alexander is shit because he does the same...

Midget boxing mega fight begins!


----------



## sg-85 (Jun 21, 2012)

"stepped in some doo-doo they cant get off their shoe"" :rofl


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

sg-85 said:


> "stepped in some doo-doo they cant get off their shoe"" :rofl


Is Broner calling himself shit? Because thats what ive garnered from that statement :think


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

TYSON DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

WHOA NELLY, I can't even see the fight properly but I know there's some drama.:lol: Viloria lands a combination and Marquez attempts to come right back at him only to walk right into a left hook and then a right hand that drops him HEAVY. Round 2 seems to have had it's fair share of action too.

Another highlight is Larry Holmes making the astute point of "southpaws can't punch.......I mean I apologise, most southpaws can't take punches".:blood


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Damn war!


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Amazing round 5:ibutt


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

HOLY SHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIT


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Shitting hell. What a round. Wow.

How narcissistic is Larry Holmes by the way? He tried his utmost there to ruin an amazing round.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

I love midget boxing:happy


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Oh. My. Shit.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

It's over in the 10th! Viloria was beginning to wilt a bit in the last few rounds as Marquez seemed to be building momentum but Viloria cracked him on the way in with a HUGE left hook that essentially signaled the end of the fight, Tyson stumbled about a bit before his corner stepped in. What a fight. What a card really.

I can't believe some of you heathens don't like fights at this weight. YOU KIDDIN' ME PEOPLE?


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Wealth TV delivers again. Great main event and card again! Pabby knows!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Just saw Froch, Bellew and Broner fights. Bellew was meh for me. The cut was bad and I guess he got the job done well by controlling the fight well. Froch was class, Mack was Mack. Broner looked very good again as well.

Now Dailymotion's being a dick and keeps putting adverts up. I'll try and get round to watching Viloria/Marquez later.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Ricky Burns would get smashed on this showing btw, he'd best stay away from Broner if he wants to keep his title's


I don't get this thinking. Burns has better defence than DeMarco and wouldn't try to fight on the inside. How can anyone say Ricky will get smashed on the evidence of a completely different fighter getting dominated?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Gotta give Marquez credit, for a just turned 24 year old he has been matched pretty hard fighting Villoria, Donaire, Concepcion x2, Meparanum x2. 

I'm not sure what he does now, he could campaign for a rematch with Viloria but surely they'll be trying to match Gonzalez up with him now as the biggest fight around the divisions. Marquez-Segura would be a good fight to make in the next year or so.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> I don't get this thinking. Burns has better defence than DeMarco and wouldn't try to fight on the inside. How can anyone say Ricky will get smashed on the evidence of a completely different fighter getting dominated?


This :deal its a _completely_ different fight, Burns ends this hype imo


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

chatty said:


> Gotta give Marquez credit, for a just turned 24 year old he has been matched pretty hard fighting Villoria, Donaire, Concepcion x2, Meparanum x2.
> 
> I'm not sure what he does now, he could campaign for a rematch with Viloria but surely they'll be trying to match Gonzalez up with him now as the biggest fight around the divisions. Marquez-Segura would be a good fight to make in the next year or so.


Love watching him fight but he's pretty limited and was getting a little too much credit from some people for bombing out the even more limited (and also great to watch) Concepcion. Haven't seen either fight oops) but he looked pretty bad apparently in the fights with Mepranum and Lumacad this year. Segura would be a lot of fun but a couple of get well fights are in order after last night.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Pabby said:


> ''Shake'em, bake'em, cook'em, and eat'em..........................no ****."
> 
> :rofl
> 
> ...


:lol: This had me creasing, Broner is a magnificent idiot.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Bajingo said:


> Love watching him fight but he's pretty limited and was getting a little too much credit from some people for bombing out the even more limited (and also great to watch) Concepcion. Haven't seen either fight oops) but he looked pretty bad apparently in the fights with Mepranum and Lumacad this year. Segura would be a lot of fun but a couple of get well fights are in order after last night.


Yeah he's just a come forward banger, any of the elite guys around the division should be able to break him down as he hasn't got an iron chin either. He's a fun fighter to watch though, I'd let have a couple of contenders then throw him in with Segura, he might as well take the big fights while he can get them as his style isn't built for longevity


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Article Link - http://www.boxingscene.com/?m=show&opt=printable&id=59475#ixzz2CaTfCcKP
This is a legal waiver. By copying and using the material from this article, you agree to give full credit to BoxingScene.com or provide a link to the original article.

by David P. Greisman

If there were any merchandising gimmick that could be capitalized on for an Adrien Broner fight, then it would have to be a brush.

A brush, of course, is what Broner's team members bring to his hair before and after his fights. It's become such a trademark of the former junior lightweight titleholder that he infamously once put together a YouTube video in which he anthropomorphized his brush and made it speak to the camera.

Yes, really.

And yes, really, there are brushes for sale at Boardwalk Hall in Atlantic City, N.J. The sign at the merchandise stand says "ADRIEN BRONER BRUSHES," though in reality they're not at all affiliated with the fighter. They're Diane Professional 100% Palm Boar Brushes, and a cursory Google search shows that you can get them for about $4.

They're being sold for $20 at Boardwalk Hall.

Yes, really.

But as of 9:45 p.m. on Saturday evening, not a single person had bought a brush, according to Steve Dessner, who mans the merchandise booth at the arena.

There were 20 brushes to begin with. There were 20 brushes remaining.

There also were Adrien Broner shirts that also had a small drawing of a brush on the left sleeve. A couple of those had sold, Dessner said.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

They need to do a wrestling type angle whereby Broner puts his hair on the line if he losses his next fight


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> I don't get this thinking. Burns has better defence than DeMarco and wouldn't try to fight on the inside. How can anyone say Ricky will get smashed on the evidence of a completely different fighter getting dominated?


Ricky will present far more intelligent and well schooled opposition to Broner, but while I think Ricky is a very good technician, with very solid boxing skills, I just couldnt see him keeping the stronger, faster, harder hitting Broner off him for 12 rounds. Broner can counter and box but he seems to be in a more aggressive mold, and I think he'd stop Ricky late.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Ricky will present far more intelligent and well schooled opposition to Broner, but while I think Ricky is a very good technician, with very solid boxing skills, I just couldnt see him keeping the stronger, faster, harder hitting Broner off him for 12 rounds. Broner can counter and box but he seems to be in a more aggressive mold, and I think he'd stop Ricky late.


Which is a fair assessment, but basing anything off of last night's performance will tell you nothing.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Just caught up. Good nights boxing, Carl did the business and so did Broner.

"Shake em bake em cook em and eat em, no ****" had me cracking up :rofl

Those body shots that KO'd Mack were horrific!


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> I don't get this thinking. Burns has better defence than DeMarco and wouldn't try to fight on the inside. How can anyone say Ricky will get smashed on the evidence of a completely different fighter getting dominated?


Last night Broner showed that he can hammer guys taller than him and he has the tools to crack a fella who had a stellar chin. Burns will get KO'd imo. Has Burns actually fought anyone decent who doesn't have an atrocious defense?


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

I see the Broner hype is going into overdrive...

He was very good last night but DeMarco was made for him, and he was one of the worst 'world' champions around. When he beats someone like Vazquez, Abril or Burns in the same fashion as DeMarco, then I'll start to believe that he is truly the real deal. Right now, I'm still sceptical (and I'm a fan whose been following him since before the Ponce fight!).


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Last night Broner showed that he can hammer guys taller than him and he has the tools to crack a fella who had a stellar chin. Burns will get KO'd imo. Has Burns actually fought anyone decent who doesn't have an atrocious defense?


Not sure if serious...


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Not sure if serious...


Not sure if your serious...

Broner got shit for fighting guys smaller than him and he checked that box last night. How do you see Ricky winning this fight?:think


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Which is a fair assessment, but basing anything off of last night's performance will tell you nothing.


It tells me that Broner has some serious firepower, a decent chin, great body attack, a good defense and he has brought it all up to 135. Lets get it stright, Demarco was a good fighter, and arguably the best opponent of Broner's career. And even Valero couldn't a beating on Demarco like the one Broner produced. I wouldn't consider Burns any more durable than Demarco, nor any harder hitting. If Broner lands on Burns he can hurt him, and with Broner's speed and ability to counter he's going to be doing it quite a bit on Ricky. Obviously he won't present as easy a target as Demarco, and he will not fight on the inside, but can he keep Broner off him, I dont think so.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Not sure if your serious...
> 
> Broner got shit for fighting guys smaller than him and he checked that box last night. How do you see Ricky winning this fight?:think


I'll need to put together a proper analysis, but you can't ignore that DeMarco basically walked to Broner and gave him all the leverage he needed. It was a good performance against a guy that didn't use his advantages to their full extent. The trick with Broner is to a) make him work and b) stop him from dictating the range.

Ponce De Leon managed it and, I'm sorry, you can't say Broner's a "different" fighter when every opponent since then has been custom-ordered to let him have control.

Maybe Ricky can't beat him, but this talk of obliteration just because Broner tooled DeMarco is just that - talk.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> It tells me that Broner has some serious firepower, a decent chin, great body attack, a good defense and he has brought it all up to 135. Lets get it stright, Demarco was a good fighter, and arguably the best opponent of Broner's career. *And even Valero couldn't a beating on Demarco like the one Broner produced. *I wouldn't consider Burns any more durable than Demarco, nor any harder hitting. If Broner lands on Burns he can hurt him, and with Broner's speed and ability to counter he's going to be doing it quite a bit on Ricky. Obviously he won't present as easy a target as Demarco, and he will not fight on the inside, but can he keep Broner off him, I dont think so.


Valero would have tuned Broner up.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> I'll need to put together a proper analysis, but you can't ignore that DeMarco basically walked to Broner and gave him all the leverage he needed. It was a good performance against a guy that didn't use his advantages to their full extent. The trick with Broner is to a) make him work and b) stop him from dictating the range.
> 
> Ponce De Leon managed it and, I'm sorry, you can't say Broner's a "different" fighter when every opponent since then has been custom-ordered to let him have control.
> 
> Maybe Ricky can't beat him, but this talk of obliteration just because Broner tooled DeMarco is just that - talk.


DeMarco was losing the fight at distance so I think he decided to go in close and see if he would fare better inside. Unfortunately he went from "losing rounds" to getting "severely pasted" when he did.atsch

I think he stayed in there as he knew his only chance was to get lucky and land something which might hurt Broner. Not the best choice there either:yep

I think De Leon got Broners respect because of his power. I don't think Ricky will get it and I think the speed of Broners counters will blunt his workrate too.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Valero would have tuned Broner up.


Debatable, Valero's another fighter who we never got the chance to know how good he was. After all Demarco was the best opponent of his career to:good


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Debatable, Valero's another fighter who we never got the chance to know how good he was. After all Demarco was the best opponent of his career to:good


Debateable, actually. And Valero massacred DeMarco even with a gaping hole of a cut on his scalp.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Jab. BARK. Right hand. BARK. Hook. BARK. Uppercut. BARK.
> 
> PUNCH & BARK BABY


ahahaha @Pabby you cra...


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Just watched Viloria-Marquez fight. Good fight top performance by Viloria. 

How sloppy was Marquez in the 5th IIRC when hurt Viloria then threw a thousand punches whilst smothering his own work if he showed a little composure that could have been big turning point. 

On a side note Larry Holmes did my tits in.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> *Debateable*, actually. And Valero massacred DeMarco even with a gaping hole of a cut on his scalp.


My auto correct said different :good

Broner gave him a bigger hiding than Valero, who couldnt even put him down, fact :yep


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> My auto correct said different :good
> 
> Broner gave him a bigger hiding than Valero, who couldnt even put him down, fact :yep


Haha - sorry man, I wasn't correcting you - I was just making my own spelling mistake!

But DeMarco was fresher then, undefeated too. It counts for a lot.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

JamieC said:


> am i the only one that thinks froch could beat andre ward? (note not saying would, just could) This is boxnig, stranger things have happened than the number 2 in the division beating the number 1, andre ward is not unbeatable, nobody is


Hmm, Froch probably has a better chance of beating Ward than anyone else in or around that weight class.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

kingcobra said:


> Hmm, Froch probably has a better chance of beating Ward than anyone else in or around that weight class.


If Dirrell wasn't so mentally fragile, he might have been able to cause Ward some problems, but his career is essentially a train wreck at this point so there is little point in discussing the fight right now.

But I do agree, Froch is the only 168lber I would pick to trouble Ward. While I think he would give a better showing a second time round, I still think the result would be the same, however.


----------

